# Don't need no stinking fancy mill!!



## NeilYeag (Mar 26, 2017)

Got some shots of my neighbor doing some milling this weekend. Amazing. I have seen guys free hand stuff with a chain saw, but I have never seen them do it with a big ass circular saw. The timber is called Mai Daeng literally "wood red". I have no idea exactly what it is, but it is freakin' hard and heavy stuff. Beautiful Grain. BTW, I put a tape on this stuff, and it is damn near spot on 4/4. I asked him if I could buy a couple of hunks, but no way he already has a project for this.

Any of you duded want to try this with your old Craftsman Skill Saw?? 

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/IMG_0940%20800x800_zps92pqraii.jpg 
Either a 14 or a 16" Plunge Circular Saw

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/IMG_0939%20800x800_zpsndou4kvo.jpg 
Note the protective equipment, flip flops, some breathing protection and cotton gloves. The assistant holding material!

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/IMG_0941%20800x800_zpsxdljr090.jpg 
Prepping for a rip cut, some 4/4 material in the front.

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/IMG_0938%20800x800_zpslp7a7dav.jpg 

A bunch of 4/4 timber finished and having at another small section. Spectators welcome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2017)

I am sure it is an OSHA approved set up. He has positioned himself well though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2017)

That takes a pair bigger than I've got! I watched a guy in Mexico basically sculpting some small animals with a 8"circular blade on a shaft, no guards, table, nothing. Beautiful work, just too much for me. Tony


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 27, 2017)

Tony, Mike, yep i stood there watching them and my.. b double ll s.. you know whats also got a little twitchy. What is equally amazing, is if the log is to big for a threw cut, he makes one pass as deep as the blade will go, and then flip it over, and how in the heck he does it I have not idea, he eye balls it and cuts it through from the other side, and the damn curf lines up pretty much spot on! All the while the helper is holding the log from the other side, as the cutter is sawing toward him. 

Next time they are doing some chain saw stuff I will photgraph as well. Basically the technique with that is, they straddle the log, and walk backwords making the rip cut! I watched a guy and a couple of helpers doing this. One guy mills the log, the other two grab the cuts, and then use them immediatly for siding on a house. As fast as he can cut, they are nailing the stuff in place. It looks beautiful when done, random natural edge siding.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 27, 2017)

wow and i thought i'd seen crazy before. i've got one of those saws and no way would i mill lumber with it


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah, but you don't have the helper that'll squat in front of you and hold the board while you saw at him with a saw big enough to saw him in two Trev. That makes all the difference!!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 27, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, but you don't have the helper that'll squat in front of you and hold the board while you saw at him with a saw big enough to saw him in two Trev. That makes all the difference!!



lol. i've got a dipsh!t brother but i don't believe he could be talked into that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Now that's funny right there!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 27, 2017)

he has been know to wear flip flops around the sawmill though. so anything is possible

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 27, 2017)

I think these saws were made to dimension lumber for timber framing. For sure I don't think they were intended to do a 6 or 8 foot long rip cut through a round object?? But by golly they have a job to get done and this is the only tool at their disposal!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 27, 2017)

the one i have is a beam saw for cutting off glue lam beams in construction


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 27, 2017)

Amazing what can be done when need be ,but still a dangerous looking operation


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 28, 2017)

Mine is just a 12" Makita that can throw a 16 pound chunk 22' feet into the far wall, not to mention, aggravate my bursitis in my shoulder. Thus, why I only rip bolts and other shorts a few times a year. However, I'm using a lower kick blade in mine.

Neil, could you find out what the botanical for the 'wood red' is? Just wondering if I have any.


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 28, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Mine is just a 12" Makita that can throw a 16 pound chunk 22' feet into the far wall, not to mention, aggravate my bursitis in my shoulder. Thus, why I only rip bolts and other shorts a few times a year. However, I'm using a lower kick blade in mine.
> 
> Neil, could you find out what the botanical for the 'wood red' is? Just wondering if I have any.



Mark, I will try to grab a couple of chunks of this stuff and bring it home and then send to you. I have not idea what it is, because it seems they call many different woods - "wood red". _What are the sizes that you need?_

Ha. also a friend of mine suggested on this saw it would be good for breaking down plywood, cause you could stack like 20 to 30 sheets and cut them all at the same time.....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 28, 2017)

My samples finish at 3" inches by 6" inches by 1/2 inch think, so any thing bigger, that I could work down. I prefer having sapwood and heartwood and contrasting cuts, such as flat sawn versus quarter sawn and so on. To get an entire feel for a wood with few pieces. I would also share them with Paul so we could post pictures here for the other members. I ask for over sized as well so I can do some testing if need be or if I need to send a sample to someone better trained for their findings.

Neil, thanks for thinking of me and us here on Woodbarter. Let us know how things work out and when you're coming home.

M. R. Peet...


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 28, 2017)

I will be in the states in Mid April. My daughter just had a baby! So I will try to bring a hunk with me and then ship it off to you.

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 12, 2017)

@phinds @NeilYeag 

Neil, your box arrived yesterday. Neil sent 3 pieces of the red wood pictured in this thread, 1 set to be a sample and the other 2, to be decided. I have them on the drying rack in the dinning room. After a month or so, I'll forward them to Paul to look at closer. Neil sent a list of Thai woods, and Mai daeng = Ironwood (Xylia xylocarpa) was the choice at this time. So, after Paul has a chance to look the wood over, if he decides to photograph it, I'm sure pictures will be posted. Macro-characteristics are not looking good for a match based on rough cut versus InsideWood pictures. Lots can change when dealing with clean sanded end grain views.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds (Apr 15, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> @phinds @NeilYeag
> 
> Neil, your box arrived yesterday. Neil sent 3 pieces of the red wood pictured in this thread, 1 set to be a sample and the other 2, to be decided. I have them on the drying rack in the dinning room. After a month or so, I'll forward them to Paul to look at closer. Neil sent a list of Thai woods, and Mai daeng = Ironwood (Xylia xylocarpa) was the choice at this time. So, after Paul has a chance to look the wood over, if he decides to photograph it, I'm sure pictures will be posted. Macro-characteristics are not looking good for a match based on rough cut versus InsideWood pictures. Lots can change when dealing with clean sanded end grain views.


Mark, I'll process them and put up pics here even if it's something I don't use on the site.


----------

